
Ask HN: Angular 2 or React? - federicoponzi
I know angular 1.x, is it worth to study angular 2 or should I go with react?
======
gokaygurcan
Why not both? And some Vue.js too maybe.

------
onion2k
They're both good. Learn whichever is more appropriate for your projects.

------
misotaur
React was easier to learn,for me.

